# [solved] UMTS-Stick 1und1 mit wvdial.conf

## musv

Hallo, 

1und sperrte mal spontanerweise im April ohne Grund meinen UMTS-Stick der 1und1-Dayflat. Nach einem kurzen Anruf schickten sie mir dann eine neue Sim-Karte zu. Leider ist das Ganze etwas umständlicher als nur die Sim-Karte auszutauschen.

Bei der alten Karte hatte ich damals unter dem mitgelieferten Windows-Programm im VMWare die Pin deaktivert. Das Programm hatte ich irgendwann mal deinstalliert. Die CD liegt irgendwo in einem Karton im Keller, den ich heute Abend nicht erst durchsuchen wollte. Zumindest meine wvdial dann:

```
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=1234

AT+CPIN=9911

+CME ERROR: operation not allowed

--> Bad init string.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=1234

AT+CPIN=9911

+CME ERROR: incorrect password

--> Bad init string.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=1234

AT+CPIN=9911

+CME ERROR: SIM PUK2 required

--> Bad init string.
```

-> 1234 hab ich natürlich durch die im Brief von 1&1 angegebene Pin ersetzt. 

Mein wvdial.conf (eine von den zig verschiedenen, die man im Netz findet):

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = USB-Modem

ISDN = 0

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB2

#Baud = 460800

New PPPD = yes

Init3 = AT+CPIN=1234

Dial Command=ATD01,"IP","web.vodafone.de"

Carrier Check = no

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT

Phone = *99#

Username = 1und1-login

Password = 1und-pass

Stupid Mode = 1
```

-> Username + Password + CPIN sind wieder zu ersetzen durch meine Logindaten

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: Die Sim-Karte ist jetzt gesperrt, da angeblich 3x die falsche PIN eingegeben wurde. Bevor wvdial jetzt auch noch den PUK-Code irgendwie falsch auf die Karte loslässt, geh ich vermutlich morgen mal im Keller die Windows-CD suchen. Ich muss sagen, der Modem-Mist ist arg frustrierend, da ich in den Wählkommandos irgendwie überhaupt keine Logik entdeck. 

Fragen:

Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, die PIN unter Linux zu deaktivieren, oder brauch ich dazu zwangsläufig die 1&1-Software?

Wenn nicht, wie krieg ich die PIN an die Sim-Karte funktionierenderweise übertragen?

Wie lautet die kürzeste funktionierende wvdial.conf, um mich mit 1&1 verbinden zu können? Scheinbar ist nicht jedes Kommando notwendig.Last edited by musv on Thu Aug 23, 2012 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

am einfachsten ist es die SIM-Karte in ein Mobiltelefon deiner Wahl zu legen, dort die PIN Abfrage zu deaktivieren und das ganze wie vorher zu betreiben. Also alles ohne ein installiertes Windows.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Schorchgrinder

/bin/echo "AT+CPIN=9999" > /dev/ttyUSB0 steht bei mir in der rc.local bei arch oder zum ausstellen vom PIN geht auch http://umtsmon.sourceforge.net/downloads.shtml

----------

## musv

Hab die PIN über das Windowsprogramm deaktiviert. Danach lief der Stick wieder problemlos. Interessant ist auch die Adresse, bei der man sich einloggt:

mail.partner.de: 1,4 MBit/s 

web.vodafone.de: 10 MBit/s 

Nochmal die bei mir funktionierende wvdial.conf

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Phone = *99#

Username = kaxxxx-xx@online.de

Password = xxganzgeheimxxx

Stupid Mode = 1

Dial Command = ATDT

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB2

Modem Type = USB Modem

Init1=ATZ

Init2=AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.de"

Auto Reconnect = on

Carrier Check = no
```

Ob jetzt alle Optionen nötig oder richtig sind, weiß ich bis heute nicht. Ist aber auch irgendwie egal. Es funktioniert.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

schaut bei mir ähnlich aus, ob man alles braucht ...

----------

## bell

Was die PIN angeht, ich schalte diese vor der Einwahl auch mit wvdial frei:

```
[Dialer umts-pin]

Stupid Mode = 1

Init1 = AT

Init2 = CPIN=1234
```

Was die Einwahl angeht, so habe ich noch eine weitere Zeile vor dem "AT+CGDCONT..." drin, von der ich aber nicht weiss was sie tut und woher ich sie habe. Vielleicht kann es mir ja jemand erklären   :Surprised: 

```
Init3 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
```

----------

